# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها > آگهی های استخدام >  استخدام برنامه نویس در تبریز پاره وقت و تمام وقت

## reza_optical

استخدام برنامه نویس تمام وقت
    شركت "دیبا نویسان سهند" براي تكميل كادر فني خود اقدام به جذب تعدادي برنامه نويس كرده است.
    شرايط :
    - آشنايي با زبان برنامه نويسي vb6,vb.net
    - آشنايي با مباحث  Object-oriented programming
    - آشنايي با T-SQL
    - آشنایی مختصر به سیستم های حسابداری
    - و آشنایی به مسائل مهندسی نرم افزار 

در صورت تمایل می توانیید با شماره های 5261680 0411     09144123788 - 09149156310 تماس حاصل فرمایید

----------

